# 1.8 8v cis to carb question



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 22, 2017)

So I've recently converted to a weber 32/36 I'm running the stock dizzy and ignition control module with the in tank pump run through a fuel pressure regulator with a return line back to the tank. My question is what controls the Rev limiter? Also how much throttle pedal travel do you guys have? After adjusting the cable for wide open throttle I only have about three inches of travel. The is also my first be carb conversion. Any help is greatly appreciated!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

MK2 CIS-E controller revs in the CIS computer, not the spark box. You probably have no rev limiter, not really an issue. Euro mk1 GTI had spring loaded contact in distributor rotor as limiter. You can still source from Europe.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Jan 22, 2017)

The car was originally cis basic not cis-e. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

